# So much for sisterly love...



## MnS (Jul 19, 2011)

We have recently acquired two tortoises who we believed were sisters having been together since they were born (approx. aged 10)

They have had one previous owner and for some years were considered to be males. However, we were told when we got them a month ago they were both female.

We took them to our local vet (a Reptile specialist) who seemed to think they were female and weighed them and gave them a clean bill of health

However, this evening there have been antics when we took them out their tortoise table... (too cold to go outside in their enclosure we allowed them to exlore a space in the lounge)!!

Myrtle did nothing but chase Shelley around the lounge (moving over the keyboard and changing the Playlist to accompany the antics!) We observed closely... 

Is this just female dominance? They are sexually mature at 10... But then I think I read somewhere that only males get aroused and mount...Their carapaces (shells) are very different...

We did wonder why Mrytle (suspected male) was SO tired and sleepy compared to Shelley (who is always on the go...)

Can anybody shed some light as to their sexes and what they're doing...
What we need to do?

Many thanks
Jen and Eddie (on behalf of MnS - Myrtle and Shelley)

P.s We've checked the photographs in a book I have (Myrtle looks to have the boy bits but the tummy isn't as curved... would he struggle therefore to mount and seal the deal...)
We will try and upload pictures when we get a minute...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Jen and Eddie:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know where you are and what kind of tortoise we're talking about?


----------



## MnS (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi there...

They are Hermann tortoises

We are in London, UK 

Jen and Eddie


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Plastron pics will definitely help, but either way I would separate them. That sort of harassment is actually pretty stressful for the both of them.

I like to use tinypic.com to post pics. Its really easy and requires no account or sharing of ANY personal info.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum..


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to TFO  Pictures will help those in the know!


----------



## Kristina (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Females absolutely will mount other females when they are sexually frustrated or to show dominance. We really cannot tell you anything concrete without photographs.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 19, 2011)

Kristina is right...females mount other females. I have this with different species of tortoises. We would need pics to tell you the sexes and determine if it's true mating or dominance.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome.


----------

